# Fish Fry?



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My freezers are getting full of fish; I mentioned to several 2coolers about having another fish fry and they seemed to be for it. I would be willing to donate my place to have one if there is enough interest. I'm thinking mid to late September; after the ice cream lady is through for the year and before deer season.
I've got lots of covered space under the house and lots of covered deck, so rain or shine wouldn't matter; Saturday or Sunday would be fine with me.
Any interest?


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds good didnt get the pleasure to make the last one to meet everyone. Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds good to me, I'll make my fryer/propane available for cooking. This time I think I'll set on the side line and visit while someone else cooks. I got so busy last one i didn't get to visit folks much.
Lets make it the cool part of September!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Count Me In*

Sounds good to me Duke.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's shaded underneath the house, and if there's a breeze at all, I usually get it. If not, I got fans.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds good to me Duke...I'll be there.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Count us in. We were not able to make the last gathering.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Please count me in!!!!!! Willing to help too!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Would be a pleasure to participate,got some cooking skills myself! Will be ready as long as the work schedule allows! Thanks Duke!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

So let's get some ideas on what day to do this? I'm open anytime


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish Fry*

I don't know what happened to my post from yesterday but lets try it again.
I will be glad to join in .
I love to fish , cook fish , and eat fish .
Let me know if there is anything i can do or bring .

Fishon21


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

I would like to come and meet and visit but please make it after the first Saturday in September and before October . Once you post a list of things needed I will sign up to help out. Great Idea and it is nice of you to offer your place.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, I'll throw a date out there...doesn't really matter to me either...how about Sept. 18? some of the deer hunters will be hunting in bow season which is about the month of October. and maybe this date, the weather might actuallyt start cooling off.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Duke, as we discussed, I'm all for this and will have fryer and gas for cooking with me also. Just let us know.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I missed the last one due to it being Fathers Day. I really look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Just my luck. First get together i was in Branson, now this one i will be in San Antonio the whole month of sept dove hunting. Oh well guess i will get to make one sooner or later. Tight lines everyone and save some stripers for me.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Dove Breast*



lx22f/c said:


> Just my luck. First get together i was in Branson, now this one i will be in San Antonio the whole month of sept dove hunting. Oh well guess i will get to make one sooner or later. Tight lines everyone and save some stripers for me.


 Dove Diablo would go great with fish! One missed hunt would not hurt to much !MEGA LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My vote would be for the weekend of September 25th and 26th.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be there, just let me know when and what I need to bring......


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Count me in. I would like to meet you guys. I'm the new kid on the block.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sept 18th or 19th works for us, too. 

I'd also volunteer to be a judge for a fish frying contest.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sept 25 would work for me and Reel Time's Dad.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would love to come to the fish fry it all depends on the weekend. It's that time of year to get the deer lease ready.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the responses; I want to go ahead and set a date so all those preparing for deer season can work out their schedules.
Let's go ahead and plan it for Sept. 25th, there's quite a few that date works best for. That gives us just over 4 weeks to work out all the details but hopefully there won't be a whole lot of things to work out; just a bunch of friends getting together for good eats and lots of fish stories.
So mark the date on your calendars and plan to be here!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are we going to do like we did last time, with regard to everyone bringing something?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great timing for me! I work 3 out of 4 weekends, but I will be off that weekend. I would be willing to bring anything needed for the event.


----------



## CamillaLakeRd (Aug 30, 2010)

Newbie to LL. Would enjoy meeting everyone on the 25th. I will be at the lake throwing a Bachelor party on the 24th. Directions and contact info please.

Blessings,
Nick


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The 25th sounds good to me, I have a fryer and 2 bottles of propane for some body to fry with.
Is there a way to come by lake?


----------



## bassO (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds great, let's go for it. Would like to meet everyone.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

We can set all the details as we go along, but to answer some of the questions:

First of all, welcome all you new guys; I'm pretty new myself, didn't know anyone until the fish fry in June and if I hadn't gone to that, I'd probably still not know many other 2coolers, or where or how to fish. I've still got a lot to learn!!!

By all means, bring something if you wish, guess we can start compiling a list of who's bringing what. However, if you don't have time, energy, or skill to bring anything, don't worry about it; there's always plenty, if not too much to eat.
Bring lawn chairs, but if you don't have any handy, I've got about a dozen or so.

Bring your beverage, if it's alcohol, that's ok but I suggest a designated driver as I'm not responsible for anyone getting home!!! I won't have far to go.

If anyone wants to fish off the dock, they certainly may.
Parking is not a problem; my house is right next to one of the boat ramps and parking areas in the neighborhood. If you want to come early, launch your boat here and go fishing before the fish fry, that will be ok and we might have really fresh fish to fry; I've got a cleaning station 

Yes, you can come by water, come up Kickapoo Creek, go under 190, when you get past the zig-zag, you'll see an off white barn looking house on the point straight ahead; my house is two houses to the left of that one.

I'm in Yaupon Cove subdivision, will post driving directions later. My phone number is 409-739-0933.
Let me know what other questions might come up.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Count me in Duke. I will bring some sort of side dish and some extra chairs let me know if there is anything else in particular that you need.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*9/25*

I think that date will work for me! Thanks, Duke

Now to figure out what dish to bring?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I will try my best to be there. I missed the one in June but definitely want to meet you guys and gals.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

9/25 works for me.


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cant make it out of town that weekend. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Two weeks until the 2Coolers Fish Fry at Duke's in beautiful Onalaska, Tx.
I've got two fryers, Loy and Roger are bringing theirs, that should be enough unless someone wants to just bring one for a back up.
I'm guessing we'll start cooking around noon and plan on eating about 2:00, unless you think we should wait a little later in case some are working or fishing that morning.
People can show up early to relax and visit if you like.
I've got white bass and striper, I think I may have some catfish but if we have a big turnout, we may need some more fish if anyone is overstocked!!
Roger has volunteered to cook, I'll assist and anyone else that wants to help out is welcome to jump in.
As far as side dishes, should we start a list or just let everyone bring anything they want? There was quite a variety at the last one and plenty to go around.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Duke. Will get with you at one of your shuffle board tournaments next week. We are all set for the 25th.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

so 9/25th? when do you need to confirm by duke?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a good fryer with a high pressure valve that will do the job. Cooking last time wore me out and I had to head in to get some rest before I got to socialize with folks like I wanted to, so I will be happy to supply the cooker, and some fish if need be, if someone will do the cooking.
I am looking forward to having a good time sat Duke's!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Two weeks until the 2Coolers Fish Fry at Duke's in beautiful Onalaska, Tx.
> I've got two fryers, Loy and Roger are bringing theirs, that should be enough unless someone wants to just bring one for a back up.
> I'm guessing we'll start cooking around noon and plan on eating about 2:00, unless you think we should wait a little later in case some are working or fishing that morning.
> People can show up early to relax and visit if you like.
> ...


Has anyone offered any peanut oil?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

No problem Loy, you deserve a little R&R. You can keep everyone entertained with fish tales and when you get tired, I'll bet Roger will be glad to take over!!
And try to bring Lee this time!!!

It's not really necessary to confirm, we just need an idea of how many might possibly show up. If you don't know until the last minute, don't worry about it just come on. I think last time, we had enough fish to feed twice as many people as we had there.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

We should be there and can bring a side dish. Can't wait.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Hey duke*

:cheers:

I work friday night but i will hurry home and get some rest,
I'll be there early afternoon, i'll bring some deserts for the
kido's young & old , lawn chairs , and coolers with ice just 
in case .

looking forward to meeting some of you folks .


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish I could make it. Going hunting that weekend.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll be there with my wife, uncle Matt and his son Robbie and his wife... I'll bring a couple of side dishes, ice and bread.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Duke,

I will be there with my son Scott. We will bring a big side dish. My Spouse is headed for Corpus Christi for a wedding but has agreed to make a blackeyed pea salad for us. You won't have to risk either Scott's or my cooking.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The blackeyed pea salad sounds good, thank the wife for us and we'll see you on the 25th


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Yum, sounds like its all coming together Duke!
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have about 1 gallon of peanut oil left from the last get together, the fryer and some white bass fillets, all you need is a fry cook duke salt & pepper and it's duck soup. I bet there is some left over fish fry mix too. I can bring a bag of cornmeal.
What time do we show up? It's probablly back there but this is easy button style.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> I'll be there with my wife, uncle Matt and his son Robbie and his wife... I'll bring a couple of side dishes, ice and bread.


I will be there but the wife will be out of town.:dance: Dad said he might be there.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll be there, but I need directions...What about drinks, and did we decide who was bringing what?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sounds good Loy, just bring what you have and we'll make use of it. 
Show up whenever you like, come early to visit and relax and tell stories. I think Reel Time and her Dad are coming early to launch and do a little LMB fishing before the fry. We'll attempt to start cooking around noon and eat around 2:00.
Since I retired, I just kinda take things as they come and don't get real excited about timetables.
I've got fish, and some others are bringing some that they have; I should have plenty of paper plates and paper towels. I'll be making a run to Sam's on Thursday for oil, and fish fry to go with what Loy brings, I'll get french fries, Roger and Ruth said they have lots of hush puppies.
Someone might want to bring some plastic forks
Different people are bringing side dishes and desserts, if you feel the need to bring something just bring your favorite; if we end up with fish, fries, hushpuppies and all desserts, that'll be ok too!!!!
Bring you own beverage, I'll get cups
What am I forgetting??


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, time for directions:
Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone 409-739-0933

If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about 1-1.5 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water.
I will try to have markers out to show the way, so look for the yellow (of course) tied to trees, signs, etc and follow them.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

For all you crappie fishermen:
Since the 2cooler fish fry at Duke's will kinda be kickin off the crappie season; if you don't mind sharing, would you bring your favorite crappie rigs so us beginners can see what we'll need to rig up? Not asking for the location of your honey holes, but just so we'll know what to start with. How do you rig using minnows, what jigs or other lures do you use, etc.
I have inside information that the much ballyhooed "duct tape rig" will be on display for our amazement!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I got the Naner Pudd'n covered.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

3 more days; start getting your taste buds ready for fish, fries, hushpuppies, sides, and of course Sunbeam's Naner Pudd'n!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sure wish I was in town guys this sounds like a heck of a get together. Make sure to post plenty of pics.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

My taste buds are always ready!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish fry and new friends*

Hey duke

This is the way i think .

Eat,Sleep,Fish:brew2:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man I cant wait for Lone Eagle to cough up the Duct tape rig! I'm bringing my secret weapon for crappie.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

What is the date and time? I guess I missed the posting. Thanks


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish fry question*

Hey duke

Or any other folk's, will there be anyone bringing any 2cool stickers
I will buy one if you have a spare , and also would you like for me 
to pick up some name tag's .:question:


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Duke, I will be there about 11 with the oil and tables, looking forward to it. If there are any extra 2cool stickers around, I would love to buy one also, for the boat.


----------



## simplesimon645 (Sep 13, 2010)

*we would like to be counted in also but*

Count us in if you guys bring your kids because my kids love fish fry - 11 and 13 yrs old...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey duke
> 
> This is the way i think .
> 
> Eat,Sleep,Fish:brew2:


 Amen, Brother...looks like 40% rain tomorrow, but that's everday, in Texas!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Rodbender: Fish Fry is tomorrow, the 25th, directions etc are in this thread, just read back through it or PM me if you need any other info
Simon: it's a family thing, bring their rods, reels, and bait if they want to fish off of my dock
Tbone: 40% rain, not a problem, I've got lots of covered area
Fishon and Gbird: I don't know of anyone that has stickers; I had contacted Mont a while back and he was out at that time.
Remember if you want to come early, launch your boat and fish Kickapoo Creek before the fry, you're welcome to launch here, the boat ramp is right beside my house.

Fishon: if you can pick up some name tags, that would be great, I was gonna get some but that will save me a trip to Mart Brothers. Thanks


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I've got ketchup and will make some cocktail sauce.
Somebody wanna bring some tarter sauce?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Tarter Sauce*

We'll make some nice tarter sauce
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yard work is done
House is fairly clean
Yellow markers are out--hope they don't lead you astray and hope some kids don't go through the neighborhood tonight taking them down!!!
Fish is thawing
Beverage is cooling
Reel Time and Reel Time's Dad are planning on being here about 7:00 to launch; maybe we'll have some really fresh fish to fry!!! Maybe crappie!!!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Cant wait. I will be there tomorow bringing the whole family (5)the kids love fried fish. was going to bring a couple of pies for dessert. anything else i can bring just let me know.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am going to bring a macaroni salad. See you guys tomorrow. I think Kickapoo Duke overestimates my fish-catching abilities but I will do my best to catch us some fresh fish! LOL!
RT and RTD


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

lx22f/c (you're gonna have to tell me what that means!!)---glad you can make it after all; look forward to you and your family


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope everyone has a great time. I'm sorry we couldn't make it this time. Still busy eating lobster in Maine.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was debating about coming early and bringing the boat... any bites on the boat docks for LMB, Duke?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Probably mostly catfish, I've seen some LMB caught by my dock when the tournament guys come by but nothing huge. I caught some nice ones there about 2 years ago but it was January and 1:00 am or so. Watching from my deck, I've seen nice ones caught on the tree line just across the creek.
I do see nice fish hitting the water not far off the dock, especially early morning.
In the words of Shadslinger, you never know unless you go!! Or something to that effect.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

KPD:

We've traded PMs but I want to thank you for hosting this on this thread. It will be great fun!

I have been traveling and just heard of this fry.

We will be there. My 15 an 9 year old sons are whining about going, but they will be there. I hope more kids come out and they have an adventure doing things around there. We will bring our fishing gear. If there is a place to swim in the lake, hike, or explore in the woods, they would love that. 

Ty


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey duke
> 
> Or any other folk's, will there be anyone bringing any 2cool stickers
> I will buy one if you have a spare , and also would you like for me
> to pick up some name tag's .:question:





GBird said:


> Duke, I will be there about 11 with the oil and tables, looking forward to it. If there are any extra 2cool stickers around, I would love to buy one also, for the boat.


I stocked up on 2cool stickers. I have 4 going to the highest bidder starting at $100 EACH!

Seriously, I did order a few extra 2cool stickers. I'll sell them for free to Fishon21 and GBird. No wonder I can't make any money on gold or in the stock market.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## matsuflyer (Apr 11, 2006)

*Can a newbie participate?*

Apologies for the late request, I just got home from work. (a double today)
I read this thread just now and would like to meet evryone. I can bring 5-20 lbs of halibut and or sockeye salmon filets. got some smoked too:rybka: Prob should take em out of the freezer now. I would call but its kinda late 10:45.
Guess I'll check this in the AM. If anyone is coming from Humble/Kingwood, I can drive or share gas. Call 281-844-6359. Up late anyway


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is just how it is said Duke.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish,Fish, Fish That's all i ever do, Fish,Fish,Fish until my face turn's blue*

Hey Matsuflyer

Bring some fish just for the halibut .


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Matsuflyer: Tbone is bringing some deer sausage so I will have the smoker fired up if you want to put your fish on it; also have a propane/charcol grill. Come on over


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Today's the day for the big 2Cooler fish fry at Duke's. I'm up doing last minute stuff and waiting on Reel Time and her Dad to arrive. Should be a great day for visiting and eating; everyone drive safe, see you shortly.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Duke,, any last minute items you still need?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Can't think of anything right now, just bring your lawn chairs, beverages and sunny dispositions


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Can't think of anything right now, just bring your lawn chairs, beverages and sunny dispositions


 Don't forget the fish stories, and trick tackle... Duke,hope you got your beauty sleep last night, you're not gettin' any younger! If I take the scenic view(wife's idea) from Coldspring can you give me some quick directions?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

From Coldspring you can go either way; around by Cape Royal to Point Blank to Onalaska; or across river at dam to state park, turn by prison on 3126 to 3277 back on to 3126 to 190, turn left, go to Onalaska. Of course the real scenic route would be to jump in your boat and run across the lake!!!
Reel Time and Ernie have launched, they probably have their limit of LMB and are changing over for crappie!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I will be there, but about 11:30 - 11:45.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Did anyone take pics? I am out of town. Sorry I miss it.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

BP, see the new thread: http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=302690


----------

